

Dune quotes - MichaelAO
https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Dune

======
zatkin
>I must not fear. Fear is the mind-killer. Fear is the little-death that
brings total obliteration. I will face my fear. I will permit it to pass over
me and through me. And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see
its path. Where the fear has gone there will be nothing. Only I will remain.

I'm taking this quote with me to Silicon Valley next week when I start my
internship.

------
zmonkeyz
Check out "calvinanddune" on tumblr for a nice mashup.

